# Sierra Valley Enterprises under new ownership



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

It has been a while planning and working out the details but The Train Department is the new owner and supplier of Sierra Valley Enterprises of both model product and wheelsets. 

Prior to Gary's passing He and I along with Bob Hartford were setting up a deal to take over part of the lineup of wheels along with the Intellectual Property of the Munger Mining and 7/8ths kits to reissue these cars today. With his conditions greatly diminishing we held it up. Working recently with his son he wanted it to be a whole package deal so that is where it ended up. 

I did an inventory 2 weeks ago out there and will be returning in August to pack and ship it all over here. There is a selection of 78ths wheels but some are not there. There is at least in 78ths 14" 16" 18" and 20" in varying types and in 1/20 20" 24" and 26". Once here I can get a better handle of it all as all need to be assembled still. Barrels a plenty also! But all resin parts are lost. 

The website www.Sierravalleyenterprises.com will be retained and a new site created and updated. It will also link to www.thetraindepartment.com and also be listed there.

The casting line of 78ths parts will be available again as will be the cars in Kit form. I will also be looking into issuing the Plymouth as a RTR model as I do have a sample and some parts for it. I do know there was a backlog of people for it plus a few of Garys family will wanted one too. Hopefully I can fulfill this desire. All the CNC frames are gone though as is any option of using Barrys Big Trains drive unit for it. 

One of the things Gary worked on and never released was a 78ths 2 truck short boxcar, The prototype was done but never produced. I will engineer a kit from it and issue that in time to honor Gary and his drive in the hobby.

The Munger mining cars will be designed from the ground up as all CAD was lost but all castings are available still from the source and will be introduced in time.

The old stock and ability to keep the runs going with my CNC vendor make this a great addition to my Truscale wheels as they were always meant to be a hand in hand pair having a basic and a premium offering.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news Jason. Thank for picking up Gary's work. 

Bob S


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well after much headache I was finally able to get the domain transferred and I created a new page for the home of SVE. Its all part of the Train Dept but I will still retain a separate page for SVE also with its own shopping cart too.

I have a new press and I need to make up a few jigs and I just started to sort out all the wheel parts here. Still will take some time for that all to happen.

www.sierravalleyenterprises.com


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice you kept it going.


----------

